
The Unbundling of Ethereum - tmlee
https://multicoin.capital/2019/05/24/the-unbundling-of-ethereum/
======
mimixco
Software is _not_ "the encoding of human thought." It's the encoding of
instructions for a computer. Big difference.

Like everything about ETH, this post relies on far-out fantasy concepts and
wildly overblown declarations of success. The most popular dApp of all time is
_Cryptokitties._

Solidity is full of conceptual holes and has massive security risks. And
Buterin, despite his personal wealth, refuses to hire and pay developers to
fix bugs. These problems make ETH entirely unsuitable for financial
transactions, a fact borne out by the lack of any real present day use case.

~~~
arbol
> far-out fantasy concepts and wildly overblown declarations of success

Much like the tech industry unicorns then.

